# S-video vs. HDMI



## dave33outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

New to this forum, I appologize if this is in the wrong area.
Lost the HDMI signal from my HR10-250, but my S-video is still working. I assume my card went bad, my unit is a previous to 11/04 unit.
How substantial is the picture difference between the two? I feel there was quite a difference, but D* claims there is little difference.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

dave33outlaw said:


> New to this forum, I appologize if this is in the wrong area.
> Lost the HDMI signal from my HR10-250, but my S-video is still working. I assume my card went bad, my unit is a previous to 11/04 unit.
> How substantial is the picture difference between the two? I feel there was quite a difference, but D* claims there is little difference.


Huge difference.

HDMI can carry an HD signal. (Assuming you are HD capable...why else would you have an HD TiVo...)

S-video is NOT capable of carrying HD to your set. It is a standard definition, analog connection. Maybe on analog channels the difference won't be as big, but with HD...no contest.

Either the D* guy is an idiot, or you and he had a miscommunication about something.


----------



## dave33outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a Sony front projection VPL-HS20 with a 110" screen that is HD. I figured she wasn't very knowledgeable on the subject and didn't want to discuss my problems with the receiver. It has been 3 months since I lost the HDMI input and forget just how great the HD looks.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

dave33outlaw said:


> I have a Sony front projection VPL-HS20 with a 110" screen that is HD. I figured she wasn't very knowledgeable on the subject and didn't want to discuss my problems with the receiver. It has been 3 months since I lost the HDMI input and forget just how great the HD looks.


Why haven't you tried the component output of the HR10-250?

phox


----------



## csweeny (Jun 9, 2004)

Do you have the output resolution set to 480i? HDMI will not work when the output resolution is set to 480i and vice versa, the S-video connection is only active when the output resolution is set to 480i.

This is probably an obvious observation, but just in case.


----------



## dave33outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

When my system was setup, the only cable ran to my projector was a S-video cable. This is a ceiling mounted system and when I upgraded my receiver to a HR10-250 I ran a HDMI cable to the projector from the receiver. After a year of use, my wife decided we needed a new cabinet for all of my video components. After disconnecting and moving the unit into place, when reconnected the picture was ok for about 5 seconds then disappeared. I was set on 1080i for my HD channels. I have never been able to get a picture back on this or the 720p setting since. I had the S-video cable in place, changed the setting to 480 and it works. Not nearly as crisp as the HDMI cable.

I figured I must have had a bad HDMI card and was waiting for the bugs to be worked out on the HR20-700 before purchasing. Any ideas? 
Thanks for all of the assistance. As you can tell, I'm not nearly as skilled with this equipment as the rest of you. I appreciate all help.


----------



## csweeny (Jun 9, 2004)

Like PHOX said, try and use the component (it is HD)! You might have to run a new cable but you could test it first. You might also have a composite cable (yellow, red, and white) that you could try on the component inputs, you just won't have analog audio. More than likely component still works!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Depending on the projector your projector may need to rehandshake with the TiVo. Try unplugging the power to your projector for about 15-30 seconds.


----------



## dave33outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

I will try cutting the power to the projector to see if that works. I will be pretty upset with myself if that works! I think I tried just about everything else. Worried that my HDMI cable might be bad, but doubt it with all the problems with the receivers. Thanks


----------



## dmward81 (Aug 27, 2005)

dave33outlaw said:


> I will try cutting the power to the projector to see if that works. I will be pretty upset with myself if that works! I think I tried just about everything else. Worried that my HDMI cable might be bad, but doubt it with all the problems with the receivers. Thanks


Good luck with that but if it doesn't work, definitely look at the component cables. My Panasonic PJ has only one HDMI input, which I use for DVD, so I use component from the HR10-250 and the HD looks great.


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

Dave33 - There is no comparison between S-vid and HDMI. There is a much closer comparison between Component and HDMI and if you can use Component that should be your next choice if the HDMI is failed.

BTW - connecting the HDMI cable and rebooting the HDTivo will fix your problem.


----------



## ssandhoops (Feb 23, 2002)

csweeny said:


> Do you have the output resolution set to 480i? HDMI will not work when the output resolution is set to 480i and vice versa, the S-video connection is only active when the output resolution is set to 480i.


HDMI outputs just fine at 480i....at least it does on my HR10-250.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

ssandhoops said:


> HDMI outputs just fine at 480i....at least it does on my HR10-250.


I have tested 480i output from the HR10-250 over HDMI and it works fine with my HDTV.


----------



## Fineas (May 24, 2004)

Dave33,

The issue may not be with your HDMI output but rather the length of your HDMI cord.

I too have a ceiling mounted front projector. I ran a 50 foot HDMI cable through the ceiling and have not been able to get a consistent signal from the HDMI output since. Rebooting the unit works for a few mintues then the signal goes out again. Subsequently I moved that HDTivo to the bedroom and the HDMI port works fine.

Fortunately for me, I have a set of component cables also running to the projector, so I just stick with that for now. I've been contemplating shelling out the mega bucks for a fiber optic HDMI cable that is recommended for long runs, but I doubt the picture will improve enough over the component to be worth the investment.


----------



## dave33outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

Everthing was great for the first year, then immediately after moving, the hdmi port now shows a plain blue screen. I would like to run component cables, but three more cables to run? Trying to keep as much hidden as possible.

Unplugged everything for at least 10 minutes, no change. Reset the tivo, no change.
Thinking the unit must have not been handled gently enough when moving. Can this take out the hdmi board? Running out of options!! 

Any ideas what to try next? Really would like to use the hdmi cable if possible.

It is a 35 ft cable, but worked great earlier.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

dave33outlaw said:


> Any ideas what to try next? Really would like to use the hdmi cable if possible.


Open the HR10-250 and make sure the HDMI card is properly seated. You will need a torx screw driver to open it.


----------



## csweeny (Jun 9, 2004)

ssandhoops said:


> HDMI outputs just fine at 480i....at least it does on my HR10-250.


You are correct, I mis-spoke!


----------



## dave33outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

Opened unit up and re-seated the HDMI card. Completely reset the system and no image on HDMI. 

Does this sound like what happens when the card goes bad?
I beleive I can get the card repaired for less than good component video cables- 35ft.
How do the repaired cards work?
Also, if I go to component video cables, which do you prefer?


----------



## texasbrit (Mar 17, 2004)

For great quality cables at a reasonable price, go to monoprice.com. They have a great reputation, and very good prices without the vast marketing expenses that some cable suppliers (or should I say Monster!) build into their pricing.


----------



## nasafella (Sep 30, 2006)

It would be good to verify whether the HDMI out of the TiVo is actually the problem. 

You really don't know whether it's your HR10 or your projector or the cable. 

Some verification:

a. connect the HR10 to a different HD monitor. You could take the HR10 to a neighbor's TV. All you need is the box, power cord and HDMI cable. Use the short HDMI cable that came with the box.

b. put your HR10 up on something tall and connect it to your projector using a short cheap HDMI cable, like the one that came with the box.

c. If you've got one of the newer flat screen computer monitors with DVI input, you could connect the HR10 to the monitor using the HDMI to DVI cable that came with the TiVo. 

If any of these things get you a picture, then the HDMI card is 'probably' not the problem.


And wow, I can't believe the CSR said S-Video is not that different from HDMI. They'll say anything.


----------



## dave33outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

I was thinking I should do that before sending the card to be fixed. I bought a 51" Toshiba for my boys to play XBOX 360 on, so I'll try it on that TV. 

Where is the best place to send the card?


----------



## briguymaine (Mar 17, 2004)

dave33outlaw said:


> I was thinking I should do that before sending the card to be fixed. I bought a 51" Toshiba for my boys to play XBOX 360 on, so I'll try it on that TV.
> 
> Where is the best place to send the card?


You are a great Dad! By any chance do you need a 33 year old son?


----------



## dave33outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

I have 3 boys (8, 6 & 3) and another boy due Feb 1st. Should have that department handled! They are going to be bummed at me, when I did the reset on the Tivo I lost all of the programs I had recorded for them. Going to take a long time to build that movie/show library back to it's previous size.


----------



## dave33outlaw (Nov 28, 2006)

One more question for everyone. I purchased a Toshiba HD DVD player and hooked it up to my Sony projector. My HDMI cable works fine, thus eliminating this as the culprit.

Is there a way to convert from my coponent video cables to HDMI. If this is possible I could run component cables to the converter then to the existing HDMI cable. I would not have to run additional cables to the projector and would not have send my HDMI output card to be repaired. Will this cause a loss in HD picture quality? 

Thanks in advance for any additional help.


----------

